

Where Batteries Go to be Tortured - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704363504575002780479073618.html?mod=WSJ_hps_MIDDLEForthNews

======
wglb
Good article about lab testing, potentially destructively, the fail conditions
of batteries. The lab sounds like an interesting place, with a note at the
front desk _"All explosives go to Room 1107"_.

This effort as good, as my feeling is "if it is not tested it is broken". (Of
course there is a corollary "if it is fully tested, it still might be
broken".)

